# Brushy Mountian service



## Bee Whisperer (Mar 24, 2013)

My experience with Brushy Mountain has been fantastic. LOVE the place. :applause:


----------



## beeman2009 (Aug 23, 2012)

Same here, I've been buying most of my stuff from them for 6 years. Quality products, reasonable price, nice people to deal with. :applause:

Oh, you will love that sideline uncapper! :banana:


----------



## To bee or not to bee (Oct 14, 2012)

Went to Brushy PA., 2.5 hrs. one way and I was confused on what I needed. (new to beekeeping).
They weren't much help,if any, just wanted the money.
I spent about $500
I no way will I do business with them again. I'll go were they appreciate my business.


----------

